# Peaks Here I Come.



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Should read Lakes here I come actually









Well its Friday and I have the day off to make a long weekend. Yippee!!!










Me and a couple of other Leaders are off to the Lake District for the weekend. We will be kipping rough and travelling light, so it will be Super Noodles and Jelly Babies all weekend - all you hill walkers will know what I mean
















The weather looks set fair for the weekend so hopefully Shap Fells, High Street et al should be fine and dandy.

Hope to get some pics for when I get back late on Sunday evening.

Thought I would take the Orange Monster with me as we are intending a night hike tonight (midnight till dawn) and I thought the extra lume would come in handy.

Ta Ta, and have a nice weekend Y'all.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have a nice time


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Have a good weekend George


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Lakes a great place to be


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a Leeds Rhinos v Bradford Bulls match to go to tonight! It's Rufforth Park autojumble tomorrow morning so I'm going to try & find some bits for the new kit car & then I may well go & see the new Spielberg/Cruise film War Of The Worlds tomorrow evening.

Sounds like George (ESL) has got it right







- have a good weekend one & all


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

What a coincidence, George, I'm going camping too!
















I think I'll be travelling a bit heavier however:










That's an 1114 Armoured HMMWV with 2 AT-4 anti-tank missiles and the beloved "Ma Deuce" (M-2 .50 cal MG) in the turret.

Paul - interested in your impressions of the film, let us know what you think


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a thought Colin, you were talking about the incredable heat you guys have to deal with, you look to be quite wrapped up in protective gear, do you as a medical unit have to deal with many heatstroke/ dehydrated people or are your guys pretty good at dealing with it?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Everyone drinks as much as they can stand, but you still end up dry. We've only had a couple of cases of heat exhaustion and it's been folks working inside the compound (no helmet or body armour) who get distracted and forget to stay hydrated. I tell my squaddies I want them to look like super-models: always with bottled water in one hand!

The armoured HMMWVs have A/C, but it in this heat it amounts to a blower and provides little relief.

The locals are amazing, however. They'll work all day at manual labour, fully dressed in dark clothes and only drink a liter or two. And smoke constantly!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have a good time George.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have a great time George


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Good weekend, everyone!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Good weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you stay out of trouble Colin


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, It's Monday and we are back. Apologies in advance for the crap photos, but I forgot the cam







so I had to make do with the crappy one on my phone









We left Hertfordshire at about 1:00pm and arrived in the Lakes at about 7:30 after a leisurely drive. Made dinner, packed and started walking at about 11:30. Ended up in Grizedale Forest about 10 miles later at 4:00am. We were kipping a-la Ray Mears, meaning under a bivvi, in a Goretex bag. Up at 8:00 for brekkers of Malt Loaf and cuppa tea. Took a spin up the "Old Man" before dropping into Ship Inn, in Coniston for lunch. Then on toward Grasmere.

Looking down the road toward Ambleside. We had just come off the ridge on the right (Dunmail Rise) before stopping for a cuppa, energy bars and some flapjacks, before a stiff climb up Helvellyn.










Then up onto another ridge before dropping back down onto the Thirlmere reservoir.

The wallk off of Dunmail in the background, and I'm the ugly git in the forground operating the crappy front self-pic-cam on my phone.










Lots of low cloud on the top so nothing to see really (typical) so came off back down to Thirlmere to find a camping spot. Pitched up in some woods near the Thirlmere dam, had a supper of super noodles and a Vesta Curry followed by malt loaf and hot custard, all washed down by a small bottle of red wine and a nice steaming mug of coffee with a tot (or two) of Rum.

Just off Helvellyn, looking over Thirlmere.










Got totally munched by midges overnight (little buggers). Breakfast and then the final assault:- Blencathra. Not much grub left, so onto the reserve of jelly-babies and Fruesli bars.

Took the direct route from Threlkeld and Sharp Edge. For those in the know about Sharp Edge







it was its usual self









For those not in the know







don't look down







. Weather was not too great, low hill fog and light rain.

Then back down to Threlkeld for our pickup. Result: well knackered, well tired, but a blinding weekend for the logbooks.

Popped a springbar on my Monster on DAY ONE though!!!!

Colin, I'm with you on the "fixed bars" habit now for my "activity" watches.

*Incidentally: If anyone has a 20mm "monster bar" for sale, please let me know*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pretty good pics for a 'phone.









Glad you had a good time George, sorry it's back to work time.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No I suppose it's not too bad Stan: the main cam is a 1.3mp jobbie and the front cam is about .5mp I suppose.

I'll put some other pics up in a bit.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The pics are good









Is it ever sunny in the lakes?







It's a couple of years since I've been, might have a ride up at the weekend.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

These pics are straight off the phone, unaltered:

It was raining a bit last night and the bivvy and some other kit was hung out to dry in what little sun there was.










Just what was needed when we got off Blencathra, our suppport vehicle and driver, complete with hot tea and flapjacks
































This is the same manic grin that we all normally have after a mad weekend in the hills. Probably has soething to do with the fact that we were doing 75 on the M6 at the time


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkF said:


> The pics are good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty typical Lakeland Mark







if the ground is wet it's raining, if the ground is dry, it's about to rain. Ambleside was its usual self - i.e. full of wannabe's browsing the kit shops


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great photo`s George, I`ve never been to that part of the country looks ...









When I have a need for such scenery I go home to Perthshire, Loch Tay and then on to Glencoe


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great photo`s George, I`ve never been to that part of the country looks ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know that area very well Mac, the Scouts have a base up there at Lochearnhead. Love "roamin the gloamin" at Ben Ledi, Ben Vorlich and Stuc aâ€™ Chroin.

Many a happy evening camping in "Rob Roy" country, up by Balqhidder. Was up there this Easter for 8 days as it happens.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well bugger me, small world Mac. Been up there a few times now, mainly for going up Ben Lawers.


----------

